# Forum posts on front page - suggestion



## Deva (Sep 8, 2013)

Just a thought - but would it be worth while creating a new group of post topics on the Canon rumors front page that picks up the most popular topics overall - off the top of my head, I'm thinking 'show your bird portraits', 'post your best landscapes', 'show your HDR images' as perennially popular topic threads which have gone to many many pages, and continually attract new posts. I guess once a thread reaches, say, 20 pages it would be worth adding to the list.

This would have the dual advantage of making these popular threads easy to access, and freeing up slots in the '10 most recent threads' list, which is normally about as far as I get .

An alternative, given the theme of the most popular threads, would be to create a second category of threads shown on the front page, namely those devoted to people wishing to share their photographs...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 8, 2013)

Good idea. Possibly the 'most popular' list should be manually curated - some *DR*eadful threads have gotten quite long...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2013)

There is a "most popular" plug-in for wordpress, but the most popular topics tend to be those with a lot of flaming.

This means someone would have to moderate it, and no one is going to sit around doing that all day and all night.

However, send your idea to CR Guy, he is the one who makes that sort of decision, I have no say in it, I just happen to know Wordpress is used.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Good idea. Possibly the 'most popular' list should be manually curated - some *DR*eadful threads have gotten quite long...



Nice pun! ;D


----------



## eli452 (Sep 9, 2013)

I would like to see an option to get all of posts written today.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 9, 2013)

Can we also get the choice to 'ignore' (hide) all DxO related posts? Yes, I can't help but click on them from time to time . . . it's like driving by an accident.



eli452 said:


> I would like to see an option to get all of posts written today.



Show unread posts since last visit.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2013)

Apparently, the new suggested rule is in effect. It turns out that in the last days the same topics has monopolized the homepage.  It took my interest to participate in the threads, after all they are always the same 10 topics on the homepage ... :-X This is the criterion of "viral" YouTube, for example. But, it seems anti-democratic logic of "more is better". :-\ For my part, I suggest the return of the traditional operation, where each topic appears on the homepage for a few minutes when you receive new messages, and goes down position to be replaced by more updated.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 11, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Apparently, the new suggested rule is in effect. It turns out that in the last days the same topics has monopolized the homepage.  It took my interest to participate in the threads, after all they are always the same 10 topics on the homepage ... :-X This is the criterion of "viral" YouTube, for example. But, it seems anti-democratic logic of "more is better". :-\ For my part, I suggest the return of the traditional operation, where each topic appears on the homepage for a few minutes when you receive new messages, and goes down position to be replaced by more updated.



Good stuff will show up there, but anything that's super active (like a successful trolling, or the long-dead horses of DR and pixel count) may show up. I've taken to looking at 'Show unread posts since last visit.' and 'Show new replies to your posts.'. 

Sometimes I scroll through neuroanatamist's posts looking for one of his famous physics/electronics lectures (particularly ones with smaller words and charts so I can follow along ;D )

Over the last few years, we've accumulated a fair share of people that like to 'discuss' topics 'actively', sometimes leading to 3.14159 posts for every 1 of others . . . leading to more 'active' responses by the community.

Anyhoo, I think the front-page has just short circuited due to the activity.

Over the last few years


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Sep 11, 2013)

dstppy, your response makes me want to eat a piece of pi


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Apparently, the new suggested rule is in effect. It turns out that in the last days the same topics has monopolized the homepage.  It took my interest to participate in the threads, after all they are always the same 10 topics on the homepage ... :-X This is the criterion of "viral" YouTube, for example. But, it seems anti-democratic logic of "more is better". :-\ For my part, I suggest the return of the traditional operation, where each topic appears on the homepage for a few minutes when you receive new messages, and goes down position to be replaced by more updated.


After a few days seeing the same topics on the homepage finally appear new topics ...  I thank the administrators Canonrumors because I had no patience to dig for the subjects that interest me in the various sections. 8) Thank you.


----------

